# ND filter - blue color shift - Question on 3rd party filter advice



## xps (Jun 12, 2016)

I ordered an 100x100mm ND "big stopper" filter for my Lee filter kit. Before I was using an screw in filter, where I´ve mounted the filter kit. Vignetting occured on my 16-35mm lens, as you can imagine.

My problem: The pictures that come out of the camera are shifted into blue light. I asked an colleague, and he has the same problem. I can solve this, by correcting in lightroom by using an grey-card to see how far it has to be corrected. But this is very time consuming and frustrating for 170€ the filter was. 

Do you know any dark ND filters that do not shift the color? I can send the filter back until Wednesday.

Thanks


----------



## candyman (Jun 12, 2016)

I am using LEE filters. Can not recall I had your experience.
Some review about your experience is here: 
http://www.achim-sieger.de/en/nd-filter-review-lee-big-stopper-formatt-hitech-prostop-irnd-haida/


So, you have to try out Haida or Formatt Hitech


ps just to make sure (I am sure you did) but did you did a good closure of the viewfinder and checked no other light can break in?


----------



## xps (Jun 12, 2016)

candyman said:


> I am using LEE filters. Can not recall I had your experience.
> Some review about your experience is here:
> http://www.achim-sieger.de/en/nd-filter-review-lee-big-stopper-formatt-hitech-prostop-irnd-haida/
> 
> ...



Thanks you. Yes, I use an lightprotection cover (made out of neopren or so) to protect the filtersystem against lightreflections from the side.
The blue shift is as much as the IRND 6 stops filter (just to imagine)

I think I will try the Haida filter and send the Lee back.


----------



## Perio (Jun 12, 2016)

Try this one 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1249857-REG/breakthrough_photography_x4_nd10_82mm_82mm_x4_solid_neutral.html


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 12, 2016)

All of the high stops filters (e.g., 6 stop, 10 stop etc.) I have tried have some color shift. How much and in which direction the color shifts is brand and filter value dependent. You just have to get use to correcting in post.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 12, 2016)

Colour cast is a very common issue with high-stop ND filters.
However, the the newer HiTech Firecrest filters are apparently among the best in this regard (as in lowest colour cast).


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 15, 2016)

HiTech claim to have the least colour impact.
Their older ones were one of the worst but I'd have to agree with HiTech their new Firecrest ones are good (but expensive - and don't have the foamy bit pre-stuck on which has been a nuisance).
I think the colour shift it consistent.
I find the dropper is quite effective getting the temp and tint correct in Lightroom.
Lee I find very easy to correct (sometimes I like the blue tone).

I don't do it but if you photograph a grey card with the filter at the length of time you will use it at and take the temp and tint readings before and after you've corrected it back to grey you have a difference that you can write down and use on those two settings.
If temp was +500 and Tint was -200 to be corrected to grey this would be the change you'd make every time with that filter for that duration.


----------



## photojoern.de (Jun 15, 2016)

Colour cast is there with any of the filters. One more reason to photograph in raw and correct afterwards. I use several Haida filters and I am very happy with them. Not too much of colour cast, still very good sharpness on a Canon 5 DSR 50 MP Camera.


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 15, 2016)

Talk with these folks: http://2filter.com

I've got a magenta cast with the original ND Hitech filter, but I'm also using a CCD sensor.


----------



## neurorx (Jun 23, 2016)

I have heard about Haida and them being more color neutral. Would you be willing to share your experience with sharpness? Do you use their holder or another brand? I purchased the 3, 6, 10 stop Haida NDs still to arrive. I am debating 2-3 stop hard/soft. 

I believe they are like Nisi and have a filter holder with optional polarizer near the front of the filter holder closest to the lens, but I haven't known anyone to have the holder so I am curious to learn more. Lee is my other option, but the idea of the polarizer of the far side of the filter holder and concerns of vignetting has me hesitant. Ive had BW polarizers Ive been happy with.

The 2filter.com guys are great and very helpful.


----------



## Neil1000 (Jun 23, 2016)

if you are shooting raw I think you can set your white balance to 10K (in camera) or in software later


----------

